# Revamped DS Lite on the Way?



## JPH (Nov 15, 2007)

It seems that Nintendo has supposedly finished a new, revamped model of the Nintendo DS Lite.
The article says they should be out around Christmas time, which is a smart move - but may be hard to get your paws on, like the Nintendo Wii's were last time around Christmas.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Nintendo DS Lite was a welcome addition to the handheld gaming industry when it debuted back in March, 2006 with it's more stream lined look from the previous Nintendo DS model. Being that the Nintendo DS Lite was already successful to begin with, imagine our surprise when we found out rumors that announcements had already been made about the latest version of the DS Lite already wrapped up and will be hitting stores come the Christmas season.
> 
> According to Evan Wilson, Pacific Crest Securities analyst, a revamped version of the Nintendo DS Lite has indeed been finished. Eager fans of the handheld console can look forward to a much slimmer version of itself with additions of new features such as on board storage and even wider screens. Can you spell G-a-m-e-b-o-y-A-d-v-a-n-c-e?
> 
> ...



I wonder what they have in store for us, or if this is just a rumor.
Seems true enough, but you never do know.

Thoughts? 

 Source


----------



## Smuff (Nov 15, 2007)

Been rumoured for a while now, on and off.

I think there's not a lot wrong with the design as it is.... they just need to fix the little niggles (dead pixels/d pad corners/knackered shoulder buttons/rocking touch screens etc)

I certainly won't be replacing my DSLite just because a newer swankier version comes out - I'm perfectly happy with mine the way it is


----------



## DarthYoshi (Nov 15, 2007)

I just bought a DS Lite not too long ago. If this is true, I may kill myself...


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes this is great for me i still have a Phat so if this is true i can just buy this one instead of the current Lite


----------



## moozxy (Nov 15, 2007)

Yea, I won't be replacing my lite yet either, still got other junk on my to-buy-list.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm happy with my DS Lite.. bought it last Christmas.. my little baby is making  1 year now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've heard it will have no GBA compatibility.. will it be cheaper than? What about games that use the GBA slot for peripherals? Rumble pak? Memory for Internet Browsers!??


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldnt be surprised... if you look at nintendo's handheld history. And it's not a bad thing either, if more people will buy what ever kind of DS you will have a bigger chance of playing against someone in the train or bus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also game companys will develop more games because their is a bigger market for their product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I don't think i will buy one, unless my trustworthy dslite will break down


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my DSphat to bite the dust.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't think it's coming by X-mas or Nintdy would've made some kind of effort in advertising it by this point.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 15, 2007)

well ill be damned
some guy started a thread about this and he ended up getting flamed for it

ill get it if it has a much better build than the lite
soo fragile..


----------



## Zaraf (Nov 15, 2007)

Wouldn't we have seen some pics of the new revamp by now if it was true?  Or at the very least, some official announcement?  How long were DS Lite images available before the it hit the store shelves?


----------



## Rayder (Nov 15, 2007)

Unless it has significant extra functionality or upgraded graphical abilities, I won't bother with it.  If it removes GBA compatibility, then it's a complete bust as far as I'm concerned.

The only further purchases for DS that I plan to buy are:
newer flashcarts and/or memory cards
stylus
replacement battery

Ain't buying anything else....that includes games.

Now, an all-new handheld with more power....that's a different story, but I don't think that's what this is, so.....meh....


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 15, 2007)

hm, if it is true..

gba micro all over again?

bleh


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 15, 2007)

No way. It will NOT have larger screens. How would they do this? It would either have to stretch the image or make each pixel larger. And they could never use the larger screens for future games because then they wouldn't work on the original 2 versions of the DS.


----------



## Mehdi (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> well ill be damned
> some guy started a thread about this and he ended up getting flamed for it
> 
> ill get it if it has a much better build than the lite
> soo fragile..


so true i read that thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and about the onboard storage.. maybe this will mean we can download gba gbc snes games like we do on the nintendo wii.

handheld virtual console... pff these guys are geniuses


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> No way. It will NOT have larger screens. How would they do this? It would either have to stretch the image or make each pixel larger. And they could never use the larger screens for future games because then they wouldn't work on the original 2 versions of the DS.


Larger screens != higher resolution. This won't cause compatibility issues any more than plugging a console into different size televisions would.


----------



## pimpyT (Nov 15, 2007)

I would love to see a new DS that is "lite"er and had a bigger screen.  

Read an interesting article on cNet's Crave blog that gives several reasons why it might not happen.  Interesting read...


----------



## Dead Ghost (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe for the next gen DS, but not a revamped DS, because the larger screens won't be compatible with current games, without a black border.


----------



## Ktaro (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> well ill be damned
> some guy started a thread about this and he ended up getting flamed for it
> 
> ill get it if it has a much better build than the lite
> soo fragile..



I think it's about how that guy expressed himself in the title I think it was something like "Don't buy a DS lite now!!11" or something and that he didn't mention it as a rumor *no question mark*. Anyhow I still don't think  he deserved getting flamed at shame on you people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway would this version be like a cheaper one? that would be cool I always wanted to use the challange mode in dragon quest joker and of course kick ass *grin*


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 15, 2007)

If there is a newer Lite on the way, I doubt it'd be out before Christmas. That's barely a month away, with no announcement about it. Besides that, didn't Nintendo plan two limited edition Lites _just_ for holiday shopping?


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 15, 2007)

Gamepro also confirmed it.. so its official .. 

"Our contacts indicate that a refreshed DS is complete," Wilson said on Wednesday as transcribed by GameSpot. "It is thinner (it has no GBA port), has on-board storage, and larger screens. 

"However, we do not expect a revamped Wii or DS until sales begin to tail off in all three major geographies," he added.

hmmm... just been a few months since i brought my DS lite after my DS Phat


----------



## webjedi (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(FireEmblemGuy @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> If there is a newer Lite on the way, I doubt it'd be out before Christmas. That's barely a month away, with no announcement about it. Besides that, didn't Nintendo plan two limited edition Lites _just_ for holiday shopping?



Yeah, _someday_ Nintendo will release an updated DS.  But _definitely_ not this holiday season.

Some seem against dropping GBA game support - but for me it's not a deal braker.  I'd imagine Nintendo has researched this - once you get those nice DS games I'd bet only a small number of users continue to play GBA games.

I understand a sin for some to lose that GBA support.  But most like playing the latest and greatest.  Video games aren't like classic movies - once the next generation of games come out most of the old games don't match up to the same level as the newer stuff.


----------



## noONE (Nov 15, 2007)

I would love a new model, but loss of the GBA port? 
that will take away some features, such as Rumble, RAM-extension
(well, they could build that extra RAM into the ds.. oh.. and the rumble too maybe?) but still, there is still some features that will get lost thru the loss of the GBA-port  ( not to mention the GBA/NDS slot 2 flashcarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I guess.. i could live without it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, that would be the 4th DS i am buying o.O
(well, the Phat i've sold to my sis, but still, i bought it)


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont mind losin the GBA support.. never played em..
but i wonder if the flashcarts will have to change now? I hope we can use the old ones itself...
Same thing happened when DS Lite came rite..


----------



## noONE (Nov 15, 2007)

naah not really, you could  still use those slot 2 carts, (and later Slot 1 carts on both) on the Lite , but sure  they stood out a bit from the Lite, but they fitted and could be used.
hope the Slot 1 carts will work on the new model ( if it comes..)


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No way. It will NOT have larger screens. How would they do this? It would either have to stretch the image or make each pixel larger. And they could never use the larger screens for future games because then they wouldn't work on the original 2 versions of the DS.
> > Larger screens != higher resolution. This won't cause compatibility issues any more than plugging a console into different size televisions would.



No, it's not higher resolution. Older games would either have a black border around them or be an enlarged image which would result in a crappier quality. And if future games were made for the larger screens, then the original DS and DS Lite would not be able to play them. There will not be larger screens.


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 15, 2007)

I meant the Slot 1 carts... some didnt work on the DS Lite.. I think one was Magic Key older versions... dont remember if there were others..


----------



## cubin' (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if nintendo made a revamped lite in the next year or so. It would increase sales in japan because ever single person would buy the new one...I'd just stick with my DSphat


----------



## MaHe (Nov 15, 2007)

They still sell 90 thousand consoles a week in Japan. Seriously, why would Nintendo even bother making a redesign?

Besides, there's absolutely no way Nintendo is making a DS with onboard storage.


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 15, 2007)

Well they did make a design now it seems but its also mentioned not to expect anythin until sales begin to slow and i dont think tat is gonna happen anytime soon..


----------



## noONE (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(TGBoy @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> I meant the Slot 1 carts... some didnt work on the DS Lite.. I think one was Magic Key older versions... dont remember if there were others..



hmm ok..  i didn't think there were any Slot 1 carts before the Lite was released.
I guess i don't count the Magic Keys and such carts as "Real" (slot-1) carts they wasn't flushed slot 1 carts, and they were kinda like early "prototypes" of DS carts, but sure, they worked


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll believe it when I see it. Video game rumors, even ones on Gamespot (especially ones on Gamespot?) do not at all mean that something is likely to happen. That Nintendo 64 Disk Drive never came out and neither did Metroid Dread or Mario 128. In fact, if this comes out within the next few months I'll eat something in a mushroom sauce. (I detest mushrooms)

In terms of people saying there will be a black border if it's a bigger screen. That is completely wrong. When you play a video game on a large tv there is no black border around it. The reason the DS uses a black border when playing GBA games is that the resolution is greater on the DS so to fill the screen they would have to upscale the GBA game, causing it to interpolate new pixels that were never in the original game. This would look AWFUL. A new DS with a slightly larger screen would simply have slightly larger pixels, but the same exact resolution so there wouldn't be any interpolation or black borders and it wouldn't stretch it or do anything weird with old games. It would look 100% fine and fill the screen. Just like a console game that looks good on a 30" tv also looks good on a 32" tv.

Edit: Ooops, just realized it says WIDER screens, so that would change the resolution and therefore the proportions, necessitating black bars on the edges of old games. I'd say that pretty much invalidates this entire rumor, or at least proves that it's inaccurate. These new, different resolution DS games wouldn't even be playable on current DSs because current DSs wouldn't know what to do with the display info coming from the cartridges. Nintendo isn't going to screw over DS owners like that. Especially with Iwata constantly saying that the Wii and DS will last much longer than 5 years and to not expect any new hardware any time soon. There's no way they're going to mess with the resolution. Absolutely no way. Unless Nintendo suddenly got a bad case of brain-dead stupidity and wanted to destroy the popularity of the DS.

Anyways if this ever does come out, onboard memory sounds cool, but I love GBA games, so I'd rather keep my lite.

Maybe if this DS comes out in time for Christmas it'll come bundled with Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 16, 2007)

Pigwooly: Video games on larger TVs only works when it's not a pixel based game but 3D. 3D models can always be enlarged, but pixels can't without losing quality. And honestly. The majority of DS games are pixel based.


----------



## DoS (Nov 16, 2007)

The comparison to TV is indeed a poor one, considering the rendering system is simply very different from these portable screens.

But still, it's obvious it won't distort or anything like that, you can make a screen of any size with the pixels you want without being distorced =/

Haven't you seen the latest phones screens? The current standard resolution is 240x320, and there are phones with that resolution in 2.4", 2.6", 2.8", and so on. It looks fine in all of them, but of course that in every enlargement the pixels will be bigger, so there's a limit to where it would look good without clearly showing every pixel.

A small enlargement in the screen (not TV size, obviously) wouldn't distort anything, and would be perfectly acceptable for most people's tastes, unless you are a videophile which requires very high pixel density, which most here can't be, otherwise they wouldn't stand the very low pixel density in the DS.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 16, 2007)

This is what will happen when you enlarge pixels. Look at the left of the Waddledee, the top of Kind Dedede and his hammer, left of Kirby. And bunches of other places.


----------



## snakeslash (Nov 16, 2007)

Doesnt look like that on my PSP........ even tho its GBA.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2007)

Well if that is true. I could always return the one I still have in box, and get one(If it is not a huge disappointment or fake of course). I really doubt it though.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> This is what will happen when you enlarge pixels. Look at the left of the Waddledee, the top of Kind Dedede and his hammer, left of Kirby. And bunches of other places.


did you just enlarge a jpeg? or take screen shots of 2 different screen sizes?


----------



## ackers (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't see why Ninty would do this. The DS is already very popular and just about everyone in the universe has one, so why bring out the same thing but with new features not exactly worthy of a revamp?

As for the enlarged screens, remember that DS Laptop that some guy made? The resolution looked fine on that and it was about 19"s.

As for getting rid of Slot-2, is that so we have to pay for and download GBA games on the built-in storage?

Maybe they are doing this to crack-down on flashcarts?


----------



## Echo1 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nintendo has rubbished this report already.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what will happen when you enlarge pixels. Look at the left of the Waddledee, the top of Kind Dedede and his hammer, left of Kirby. And bunches of other places.
> ...



I enlarged an image without any bicubic processing. If the screens would be larger, it would stretch the image and fill in pixels by way of nearest neighbor.


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> Pigwooly: Video games on larger TVs only works when it's not a pixel based game but 3D. 3D models can always be enlarged, but pixels can't without losing quality. And honestly. The majority of DS games are pixel based.
> 
> Jumpman, you're a stand up guy, but you are being foolish.
> 
> ...


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 16, 2007)

I think rumors are always true to some extend.


----------



## frostfire (Nov 16, 2007)

I still have and use my DS phat. Didn't buy myself a Lite. Might buy the new DS if it's good enough, though I wonder how they want to enlarge the screen without ruining the graphics.


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(frostfire @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> I still have and use my DS phat. Didn't buy myself a Lite. Might buy the new DS if it's good enough, though I wonder how they want to enlarge the screen without ruining the graphics.


Simple. By increasing the screen size while keeping the resolution the exact same.


----------



## iritegood (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't think they'll introduce a new DS so soon.

Who wants to wager? I bet $20 they won't sell a new DS this christmas.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 16, 2007)

pics, or it's not happening.


----------



## George290506 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Imagine -as ubisoft says-


a NEW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - with Thinner Design

- with Wider Screens

- with on board storage

- with Internet Browser ready to used

- built in Rumble

- built in Motion Sensor*


*...
GO NINTENDO!!!*


----------



## bobrules (Nov 16, 2007)

I pay 100$ to see a picture


----------



## IAmTheRad (Nov 16, 2007)

Why would some random guy from a security firm (and NOT Nintendo of Japan, which would announce this first) announce a new Nintendo handheld?


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know if I would purchase a revamped ds lite


----------



## joshwill80 (Nov 17, 2007)

As already mentioned, NOA has stated that a new DS is a rumor.

http://ds.ign.com/articles/835/835811p1.html

I'm not saying that NOA is telling the truth, just keepin ya all informed


----------



## Reduxed (Nov 17, 2007)

god dammit, the RUMOR IS TRUE, ANYBODY HERE EVER CHECK GAMESPOT!!!!


----------



## macherie (Nov 17, 2007)

I highly doubt this, this is all according to some analyst is it not? 
And as most say, i wouldn't expect them to release another design so early.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 17, 2007)

If the DS gets any thinner there'll be nothing left to hold! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The "onboard storage" bothers me as well. None of Nintendo's existing titles use it, and I highly doubt Nintendo will build in the functionality to connect up to a computer. Which leaves virtual console, a nice idea but it's far too late in the DS's lifespan to introduce that. It makes no sense whatsoever to bring in a hardware revision with a feature that is seemingly useless.

Yep, sounds like a fake to me.


----------



## Prime (Nov 17, 2007)

IGN said:
			
		

> Nintendo were quick to extinguish any speculation, with George Harrison telling NextGen.biz that "We don't have any imminent plans for an upgrade for the Nintendo DS. The product is still selling extremely well around the world".



'Nuff said...


----------

